# ( )

## Olya09

, ! :Embarrassment:  
1.          (  -29 ) ,    ( )   (  ),   ""   " -2"
         ,       ?
    "",                  !         :"      -2,         "
             -2          ?         ,  ,     ?
2.        ,    ,     (   )     ,            ?

----------


## Server56

> ""


  .



> -2          ?


  ,     ,   .       .



> ,


.
   ,   ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## Olya09

*Server56*,  
   ,       .
   " "      ,    .      ?

----------


## Server56

,    ,         .   5     .

----------


## Olya09

*Server56*, .
            ,       %  ?  .      ?

----------


## Server56

> ,       %  ?


.        -29

----------

